# evergrow d120 full spectrum led



## Bluefin (Oct 29, 2014)

Anyone use these full spectrum lights on their tanks? i got 3 for my 125 gallon and i only use the white channel.im told i can change the blue channel by just popping out the leds and replacing with white ones. thats for the near future but my question is in only using one channel enough for high light? if its 120 watts per fixture then it would be 60 watts of led per channel correct? thanks


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow if it is a Quality LED fixture you have a lot of light there. 3 fixtures each running at 60 Watts is a total of 180 watts. When you look at the efficiency of LED's the quality ranges from it being the equivalent of about 120 to 360 Watts of HO T-5 lighting. The issue with LED lights is that there is a big range in the efficiency of the commercial units out there today.

Unfortunately I have not seen this fixture in operation so I'm not sure if it is on the top or bottom end of the scale.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

You might want to look at these reviews


----------



## Bluefin (Oct 29, 2014)

i did alot of reviews on the light before i bought..it was between them and the new ecoxotics. i decided on the evergrows. its a very nice light which you can easily mod yourself . this is my first dip into led so i didnt want to spend too much to light a 125 tank plus i wanted power. so your saying that with one channel i should be good on light?

more info if i blast the one white channel to 100 % i start getting algae growth on glass.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Bluefin said:


> i did alot of reviews on the light before i bought..it was between them and the new ecoxotics. i decided on the evergrows. its a very nice light which you can easily mod yourself . this is my first dip into led so i didnt want to spend too much to light a 125 tank plus i wanted power. so your saying that with one channel i should be good on light?
> 
> more info if i blast the one white channel to 100 % i start getting algae growth on glass.


With commercial LED lighting it not always easy to guess what is going on with the Light Spectrum. White LED's usually come in either of three varieties. Cool White 6,000K to 7,000K with a strong blue spike. Neutral Whites 4,000K to 5,000K with a moderate blue spike, and Warm Whites 2,400 to 3,600K with very little blue light.

For plant lighting you need both the blue and red light for photosynthesis. But you need it in the right ration. Most algae loves blue light, and Cyno Bacteria loves red light. From my experience Cool White LED's produce a lot of Blue light that promotes algae growth but do not produce enough red light for the some plants on its own. Now with Neutral Whites they produce enough red light to keep plants happy but they do not produce enough blue light for many plants. Therefore I combine the two on fresh water tanks for the best results.

Now for Salt water Reef tanks which most LED fixtures are built for Corals need the blue light and only want a minimum amount of red light. Therefore they usually use cool white LED's mixed with blue LED's.

In your case if you have to much algae growth I would suspect you probably have LED's strong in the blue spectrum or you have to much light in total. But you also have to consider the mineral balance in the aquarium as algae also thrives on excessive algae in the aquarium even with a minimum amount of light.


----------



## Bluefin (Oct 29, 2014)

yea the white channel has a mix of 6.5k and 10k leds. when i redo the blue channel ill put a red led and rest warm whites to balance both channels. for now ill drop the white channel to 50 percent . thanks ..appreciate the advice


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Bluefin said:


> yea the white channel has a mix of 6.5k and 10k leds. when i redo the blue channel ill put a red led and rest warm whites to balance both channels. for now ill drop the white channel to 50 percent . thanks ..appreciate the advice


If you put in warm whites be aware they put out a lot of RED light. You will probably have to run them at much lower setting than the other whites to get the proper balance. I have also heard of people mixing warm whites with blues to get a proper color balance.

Yes some people mix red with cool whites to get a good balance that when they do is usually only 1 red for 4 or more whites. Remember the reds are putting out as much light as the whites only it is confined to a very narrow part of light spectrum.


----------



## Bluefin (Oct 29, 2014)

TropTrea said:


> If you put in warm whites be aware they put out a lot of RED light. You will probably have to run them at much lower setting than the other whites to get the proper balance. I have also heard of people mixing warm whites with blues to get a proper color balance.
> 
> Yes some people mix red with cool whites to get a good balance that when they do is usually only 1 red for 4 or more whites. Remember the reds are putting out as much light as the whites only it is confined to a very narrow part of light spectrum.


thanks a ton


----------

